# What do I do now?



## hamp69 (Mar 30, 2007)

I just insalled PHPNuke from CpanelX and I do not no what to do now,




"If you can see this page, then the people who manage this server have installed cPanel and WebHost Manager (WHM) which use the Apache Web server software and the Apache Interface to OpenSSL (mod_ssl) successfully. They now have to add content to this directory and replace this placeholder page, or else point the server at their real content."

When I used PHPNuke before I could access it from the site right away, what do i do?


----------



## MMJ (Oct 15, 2006)

You should talk with your host.


----------

